# Driveway Breedings....



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anyone do driveway breedings only? I'm curious how you work it... I have 4 bucks, 2 proven and 2 youngsters. Many want my proven one, one person wants my young Saanen buckling he's a little over 5 months... Instead of me driving my guys all over the state of WA, I'm wondering if doing driveway breedings are the way to go? Do you charge less for driveway breedings? Does it just happen and 5 min later your done? Last year I had someone bring their doe here, and the doe wouldn't stand for my ober buck, so I made arrangements for him to go there... What to do if there are more than 1 doe, give them a buck rag and hopefully they all cycle together??? I'm thinking this option would be best for my bucks and for the does... I just need to hear how others arrange it...


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Last year when my doe came in heat I called the guy who I bought her from, put in the back of my SUV drove her over and she spent 15 minutes getting bred in the buck pen, though we held her, and she took. 
He wanted some soap in exchange so can't tell you prices!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ArborGoats said:


> Last year when my doe came in heat I called the guy who I bought her from, put in the back of my SUV drove her over and she spent 15 minutes getting bred in the buck pen, though we held her, and she took.
> He wanted some soap in exchange so can't tell you prices!


Hmm interesting... The problem right now is that I just have 1 bucks pen, and the others cannot be with my does. I wish I planned this breeding thing out better...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I dont let my bucks go any where....
you can set up a breeding pen...a few cattle panels and some t posts and wire : ) 
I like to get 3 visuals then I move the Doe out...it doesnt take long to get it done : ) never did a driveway breeding...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ah, cattle panels and T Posts... Now why didn't I think of that..;-) Thanks Happy Bleats;-)


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

I took both my does to a nice registered Saanen buck last year for driveway breeding. Each doe was very obvious the day she came into heat. I called the buck owner and ran over there with my doe. The buck owner required a positive CAE test and did a visual inspection of my doe. She put my doe on a long tie-out attached to a tree and brought the buck out on a rope halter. All this took place literally in the driveway, so my doe didn't come into any contact with any of her other goats or poop anywhere they would be. It was all very controlled, no chance of buck or doe getting hurt. The doe stood, he bred her twice, and home we went. The buck owner offered a free rebreeding if the does didn't settle, but both did. Besides travel time, the whole thing took about 15 minutes (including chatting). I really liked not having to leave my does there, and knowing the exact dates they were bred. Now her buck is a very mellow boy, perhaps it would have been easier to just put them together in a pen if he had been hard to handle. Plus I was a tiny bit worried about someone getting legs tangled up in the tie-out, but we were right there and she held the buck on a lead the whole time. The only difficulty was having to make two trips, since the does cycled at different times and couldn't go together, but it was worth it.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmm, maybe driveway breeding is the way to go. I know I don't like having any of my herd staying someplace else, and I'm assuming the does owners would be the same way, and I really don't want to be responsible for feeding and caring for another animal either... I like that idea about the rope thing, and all my bucks are easy to handle, 2 I need to do lead training with, but I think it will work;-) I think I'm going to change my ad...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

How are you going to guard against Chlamydia? If your bucks get it they will infect your own does.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is there testing for that? So far aside from loosing Mitzi my Nubian everyone is happy and healthy and doing great...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The tests for Chlamydia aren't very good. What you can do is keep the bucks on CTC or Aureomycin pellets during breeding season. That will keep them from picking up bacteria.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, okay. Can I get those at a regular feed store and feed it with their regular feed...? I will definitely do that though...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just found it on Amazon if the feed store doesn't have it;-)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My feed store does carry it. If it's the 4% they need a small tomato sauce can day broke into 2 feedings. You'll want to start about a week before you start breeding to let the Tetracycline build up in their blood. 

Also when I do driveway breeding (we call them drive byes) I take a bucket of mild vinegar water out. I let him breed the doe twice and the third time he jumps I wash his parts.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

This may sound weird but how do you get a buck rag and how do you tease a doe with it. I usually pasture breed but want more control this year. My does are currently on the opposite side if the barn so the buck can't even see them and isn't acting real rutty. My does also don't show heat well so I need a better way to tell and then I want to breed in hand (doe tied and buck on a lead).


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> My feed store does carry it. If it's the 4% they need a small tomato sauce can day broke into 2 feedings. You'll want to start about a week before you start breeding to let the Tetracycline build up in their blood.
> 
> Also when I do driveway breeding (we call them drive byes) I take a bucket of mild vinegar water out. I let him breed the doe twice and the third time he jumps I wash his parts.


Okay, I can do that too.. I'll check my feed store tomorrow, and start them on it ASAP..., as some want to breed very soon. I'll do the vinegar water too... Thanks for the tips;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Summersun said:


> This may sound weird but how do you get a buck rag and how do you tease a doe with it. I usually pasture breed but want more control this year. My does are currently on the opposite side if the barn so the buck can't even see them and isn't acting real rutty. My does also don't show heat well so I need a better way to tell and then I want to breed in hand (doe tied and buck on a lead).


Well, my bucks are very smelly boys, and strong. I just rub a rag all over them, and put it in a zip lock Baggie, or a can with a lid.. Take it to the does and see if there is any interest at all.. Tail wagging, not wanting you to go away... Etc..


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I guess this isn't popular where I live, I got a few nasty grams, but oh well... That's how bull service used to be done when my dad had cows, except the bull would go to the heifer. Oh well, it takes the stress off me...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know why you would get nasty grams. All people have to do is politely say not interested.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I don't know why you would get nasty grams. All people have to do is politely say not interested.


Yep, that's what I thought too... I think the one lady was on Bainbridge Island and wanted me to drive my buck to her place and I had to tell her no, as it is quite the drive. So I think she thought she could talk me into it eventually, but now she knows she can't. The other one told me why bother offering buck service, driveway breedings are so.... Won't repeat what he said... Had never heard from him before.. People are just weird is all...


----------

